# تعرف ازاى انك فى فيلم عربى



## sameh7610 (30 يوليو 2008)

*تعرف ازاى انك فى فيلم عربى 


عندما يكون البطل مريضا وتقدم لة البطلة حبة الدواء مع كوب ماء
وبعد ان يبتلعها وتسأله البطلة فورا ,, ها عامل اية دلوقتي ؟ 

المفاجأه انة يرد عليها الحمد لله بقيت احسن 
(كدة بالسهولة دي هو واخد حبة البركة ولا ايه ) 


----------------------------

عندما يصل البوليس الي موقع الجريمة دون ان يبلغه احد
( تقريبا المخرج هو اللي بلغ علشان يصور اومال هيصور ايه )

-----------------------------

عندما يصاحب مشهد التغرير بالبطلة لقطات الامطار الغزيرة والبرق والرعد والشباك الذي ينفتح بقوة علي مصراعيه 
( وتلاقي البطلة في الفيلم مصيفه ) 

-----------------------------

عندما تقول البطله للبطل انها حامل فيرد البطل على طول .. اللي في بطنك ده لازم ينزل
( غالبا بيكون يوسف شعبان )


-----------------------------

عندما تفاجئ باغنيه مالهاش أي لزمه في نص الفيلم مش عارفة اية العلاقه بين الاغنية والفيلم

-----------------------------

عندما يكون من المستحيل ان تجد الهاتف مشغول
-----------------------------
العبارة الساذجة الشهيرة التلي تصطحب مشهد القبض علي المجرم
( مفيش جريمة كاملة وانت فاكر انك هتهرب من البوليس بعملتك دي )


-----------------------------

عندما يسكر البطل فتجدة يصب كوب ممتلئ علي اخره 
( بيسكر بعصير قصب )


-----------------------------

عندما يكتشف الزوج الخيانه مصادفه لانه نسي شيئا فعاد الي البيت 

وفي الدقائق القليلة يكون العشيق قد وصل للمنزل وقلع هدومه واصبح في الفراش مستعد لتصوير الفضيحه 


-----------------------------

عندما يخرج الطبيب من غرفة العمليات يرد جملة من ثلا جمل 
( اضطرينا نضحي بالجنين ) ( شدو حيلكوا يا جماعه ) ( العمليه نجحت بس مش هتقدروا تشوفوه دلوقتي ) 

-----------------------------

عندما يجلس البطل والبطله في نفس الكازينو بتاع كل فيلم اللي في وش ماسبيرو

ويطلبوا نفس العصير اللي في كل الافلام

( تانج او ميراندا )

ويخلص المشهد من غير ما حد يشرب حاجة علشان هيتصور بالمشاريب دى فيلم تاني 

-----------------------------

عندما يصاب البطل بطلق ناري في قلبه وتنزف الدماء من بطنه زي صلصلة الكشري
ويظل يتحدث بطلاقه وتركيز لمدة خمس دقائق

يقوم خلالها بفك لغز الفيلم والاعلان عن القاتل الحقيقي او البطل يبقي ابن مين 


-----------------------------

عندما تسمع صرير احتكاك كاوتش العربيات اللي بطارد بعض وتقريبا بتبقي عربيات 128 وماشية حوالي 30 كليو 

-----------------------------

عندما تتناول الابنة الفطار وهيا واقفة وبتاخد لقم سريعة فتقولها الوالدة ما تفطري يابنتي كويس

تقولها لا علشان الحق المحاضرة وتبوسها وتمشي فتنظر الوالدة الي الوالد ويبدأن في الدعاء 


-----------------------------

عندما تغير حرب اكتوبر اخلاق كل المنحرفين الموظف المرتشي والراقصه والجاره اللعوب والبلطجي والمجرم بطبعه 


-----------------------------

عندما تجد مقر العصابة ملئ بالقش والبراميل الخشبية

التي تستخدم لاحقا في المعركة بين افراد العصابة مع البطل وصديقه الذين جائوا لانقاذ البطلة 

-----------------------------

عندما تشاهد فيلم اغراء بطولة ممثلة فوق الستين 
( تقريبا نادية الجندي)


-----------------------------

عندما ينجح الفيلم دة وينتصر الحب وتتزوج البطلة بنت العائلة الكريمة من البطل البيئة

ويعيشوا في تبات ونبات ويخلفوا صبيان وبنات

وطبعا ما ننساش بوسة اخر كل فيلم
لازم طبعا البطل يبوس البطلة وبعدين البطلة تقفل الباب أو تنزل الستارة
بتتكسف يعني

منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ازاى انك فى فيلم عربى*

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة
ماتنساش بقى ازاى تفرق بين فيلم عربى بعد سنة 2000 وقبلها
اكيد كله عارف الفرق 

*حسن حسنىىىى*

 كل الافلام فيها حسن حسنى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
بس مش مكانه الترفيهى بردة ياسامح
لكن بجد روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
فطسنى من الضحك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## dodi lover (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: تعرف ازاى انك فى فيلم عربى*

لاء جامد يا سموح



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2008)

*هههههههههههه*
*جميلة بجد*
*شكرا على موضوعاتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ناريمان (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ازاى انك فى فيلم عربى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل جدا  ميرسي كتير​*


----------



## sameh7610 (31 يوليو 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة
> ماتنساش بقى ازاى تفرق بين فيلم عربى بعد سنة 2000 وقبلها
> اكيد كله عارف الفرق
> 
> ...



*
بصراحة يا نونو انا احترت فى حكاية المكان دى

بس لو مشرف المنتدى شايف ترفيهى

عادى ممكن ينقله

ميرسى مرورك واضيفتك الجميلة

نورتى وانستى يا قمر​*


----------



## sameh7610 (31 يوليو 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> لاء جامد يا سموح
> 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*

ميرسى مرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (31 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *جميلة بجد*
> *شكرا على موضوعاتك الجميلة*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*
ميرسى مرورك يا باشا

ديماً منورنى يا جميل

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (31 يوليو 2008)

ناريمان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا  ميرسي كتير​*




*ميرسى مرورك ناريمان

ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## سيزار (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ازاى انك فى فيلم عربى*

هههههههههههههههه

موضوع جامد يا سامح سيبك انا الى عجبنى فى كل الموضوع دا المخرج يوسف شاهين ... بعمل افلام عشان الى يتفرج عليه ما يفهمهاش نهائى وتظل محتار جدا وايه الى بيحصل وايه الى كان .. متعرفشى المهم انه عشان احنا مش بنفهم الافلام بتاعته وفى ناس تانيه بنى ادمين يعنى غيرنا بتقدر تفهم الفيلم وكمان بيدوله جوايز كتيره يااااااااااااااه اتارينا لسه مش فاهمين حاجه اتارى الناس دى ليها رؤيه اخرى غيرنا عشان هما بنى ادمين يعنى .. وابقى سلمليلى على فيلم اسكنريه كمان وكمان


----------



## missorang2006 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ازاى انك فى فيلم عربى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح كل كلمة كتبتها صح *


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

ايه ياعم سامح الافكار والحلاوه دى  ؟؟؟... جميله الفكره 
حقا هذا ما يحدث
لى رجاء لما تنتج فيلمك الجديد لا تنسى لى دور البطوله    ربنا يباركك  صلى لاجلى


----------



## kokielpop (2 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه 

والله موت على نفسى من الضحك 

تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (2 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههه

يا سامح

كلامك  صحيح  100%
هههههه

شكرا ليك​


----------



## sameh7610 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم 

نورتو الموضوع​*


----------



## red_pansy (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ازاى انك فى فيلم عربى*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*انا فطست ضحك بامانة *

*ميرسى ياسامح*​


----------



## sameh7610 (2 أغسطس 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انا فطست ضحك بامانة *
> 
> *ميرسى ياسامح*​



*ميرسى مرورك 

نورتى الموزضوع​*


----------



## Bolbola142 (2 أغسطس 2008)

thank u جامدة اخر حاجة بس علي فكرة معظم الحاجات بتتعمل كمان في المسلسلات


----------



## yerigagarin (3 أغسطس 2008)

*سامح
انت فعلا ملكش حل
انا خايف عليك 
ممكن واحد منتج يخطفك
ويخليك تتفرج علي افلام يوسف شاهين بالعافيه
علي سبيل التعذيب​*


----------



## sameh7610 (3 أغسطس 2008)

bolbola142 قال:


> thank u جامدة اخر حاجة بس علي فكرة معظم الحاجات بتتعمل كمان في المسلسلات



*
دوة شئ اكيد يا باشا

ميرسى مرورك وتعليقك يا عسل​*


----------



## sameh7610 (3 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *سامح
> انت فعلا ملكش حل
> انا خايف عليك
> ممكن واحد منتج يخطفك
> ...




*حلوة منك يا عسل


ميرسى مرورك اللطيف​*


----------



## aHmEd tIto (3 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد جامد جدا*


----------



## sameh7610 (5 أغسطس 2008)

ahmed tito قال:


> *بجد جامد جدا*



*ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*هههههههههههه .. كلهم حلوين اوى 
*​


----------

